# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  BLF 177 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ E-BAY

## satland

Λετε να δουλεψει?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-RF-VHF...4AAOSwTM5Y5zKQ

----------


## electron

Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι λίγο λαχείο. Το μόνο στοιχείο αξιοπιστίας στις περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι το positive feedback του πωλητή και μόνο.

----------


## selectronic

Αν είναι καινούριο, σφραγισμένο σε σακουλάκι και θα έρθει από την Shenzhen, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι Κινέζικης κατασκευής.
Τώρα πόσο καλή αντιγραφή έχουν κάνει οι Κινέζοι.... time will tell!

----------


## satland

εχει παρει καποιοs το συγκεκριμενο απο κινα?

----------


## gep58

Το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα δεν το έχω αγοράσει αλλά ότι έχω πάρει από αυτόν τον προμηθευτή (polida2008) δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------

